# Over 600 patterns



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.cooperativemainecraftsmen.com/free_knitting_patterns.php


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

An extra window kept popping in front of the page as I tried reading it and wouldn't stop. I gave up


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I couldn't get the link to work properly, either. And it looked like such an interesting site.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for the link they have some great patterns and the buttons are so unusual


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I also could not pick up this link,


----------



## irishrose47 (Jan 21, 2011)

The pop-up is a quick review of the pattern ... you can still click on the link OR the one in the preview and get the pattern....hope this helps.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

If having trouble with the address just google creative Maine craftsmen. The site should come up and you should be able to open.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for posting this link. I had a message the page couldn't be found over the page itself - go figure. I just scrolled down and the pattern links are there. Looks like a great site.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

A very good site. Thanks for further instuctions.


----------



## tiki (Jul 19, 2011)

Strange, this site completely froze my computer. I finally had to turn the electricity off to do anything.. Tried it twice with the same results.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great site, thanks for posting..... I've bookmarked it too.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice site!!) I did not have any problems with pop ups on my Safari Browser. ) I have never seen this one before. Thanks!!


Mevbb said:


> http://www.cooperativemainecraftsmen.com/free_knitting_patterns.php


 :thumbup:


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you for sharing, I am always searching for new patterns. Have bookmarked this page.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Every link I followed took me to a blank white page.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

lkellison said:


> Every link I followed took me to a blank white page.


I found this lovely on the 4th one down, Maybe your browser settings need to be changed, or try a right click on the link. It may be that you will have to set up a log in like on the Elann site to get to the pattern.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks, but I have Webtv so can't do those things. Guess I'm out of luck ;-)


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

lkellison said:


> Thanks, but I have Webtv so can't do those things. Guess I'm out of luck ;-)


Bummer, I have tons of patterns if there is something particular you want do not be afraid to ask! Pm is easiest so we dont hog this nice ladies thread


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

i would like to see a nice pattern for a scarf for a teenager. Thanks
Yasmina B


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

YasminaB said:


> i would like to see a nice pattern for a scarf for a teenager. Thanks
> Yasmina B


This is one of the biggest easy to use site I have bookmarked. Just type in what you are looking for and each link takes you to a glorious new page of fun!! 1227 Scarf patterns alone!

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/


----------



## smallfry (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll like the baby pattern alot. It's cute.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

smallfry said:


> I'll like the baby pattern alot. It's cute.


Its a good link! Go get it and whip it up for someone special!!! :thumbup: It was "Babys first may" or something like that. About the 4th one down the list.


----------



## tiki (Jul 19, 2011)

I decided to try again and got the same result of my computer freezing and I couldn't move anything..Had to turn electricity off again, as computer would not even turn off. It may be that I have to much security on it. I have had so many friends hacked into , that I am extra careful. I am so sorry as it sounds like a good site.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

tiki said:


> I decided to try again and got the same result of my computer freezing and I couldn't move anything..Had to turn electricity off again, as computer would not even turn off. It may be that I have to much security on it. I have had so many friends hacked into , that I am extra careful. I am so sorry as it sounds like a good site.


Try the other one I posted then in this thread. It has a Bazillion free Patterns!! Ive gotten quite a lot of use out of it.
:thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Great site,thanks for posting it.


----------



## tiki (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Henna Lady, I have had that site for a long time and it is a good one. Love your cat.. lol.


----------

